# North Platte River (Casper WY)



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Anyone have any experiences or tips for this river or area around Casper? I'll be going next week and was curious if anyone had any info. Sounds like it's pretty hot for some big 'bows. Thanks in advance for any info. I'll post a report upon return.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Floated the North Platte 2 weekends ago right after the flushing flows. Did well even though the weather was crappy. Should be a good time to go up. 

Check in with the guys at the Reef Fly shop in Alcova...they'll head you in the right direction.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

gdog said:


> Floated the North Platte 2 weekends ago right after the flushing flows. Did well even though the weather was crappy. Should be a good time to go up.
> 
> Check in with the guys at the Reef Fly shop in Alcova...they'll head you in the right direction.


I work in Casper every year and I'm working on the North Platte River now, PacifiCorp's Dave Johnston Power Plant. The water had cleared up after the flush, but is getting off-color again from all the wet weather. We had about 6 days of merciless wind too.

Early Saturday we went down on the North Platte around Bates Creek to cast and blast (turkey) but got blown off the river. Good Grief!

Many of us on the project fish the Platte often, but it's tough to get off work and most of us would rather go turkey hunting than fishing for slimers. But hey, it's a good time to go, no one is on the river.


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

I've fished the Reef a ton and it is one of the best big rainbow rivers in the country. There are spots you can wade fish it but it is best to float it as there is a lot more private ground then public ground. the first float is from grey reef dam to lusby. This stretch has the highest population and biggest average size, but it gets the hell beat out of it. Kind of like "A" section of the Green. its about a 6 mile float. next take out below that is government bridge, which is about 3 miles down from lusby. Great stretch but there are a lot of slow tanks that you need to push through. The next two floats Gov't bridge to Trappers and Trappers to Seachrist have still killer fishing, less people, more riffles/runs, and slightly better wade fishing access. There might be a few goo flingers down there but they pretty much stay in the deep slow tanks. Friday through Sunday I would fish below Gov't bridge and fish the upper end during the week. As far as flies, it is a very typical tailwater fishery so your basic provo baetis and midge patterns will work fine. The fish there are not leader shy so you can get away with nymphing 3X and 4X. If you are tying flies, make sure you tie on heavier wire hooks because those fish are so hot they will straighten most small midges on light wire hooks on 3X. On top of the small stuff, fish plenty of scuds in amber, gray, and tan - #10-14. Because the 'bows are at the peak of their spawn, have plenty of junk like glo bugs, san juan worms, pink ray charles, and the TroutBead! Just make sure to not rake the redds. The guides will tear you a new one and rightfully so - wild rainbows are a little more sensitive than browns. People can fish redds all they want to browns and it doesn't matter. Not so much the case with rainbows.

Im guessing you're headed up to the orvis rendezvous? Im jealous, the platte is one of my all time favorite rivers. Interested to hear how it will change from the Bozeman format... Pm me if you have any other questions. The guys at The Reef in alcova are goods dudes and Platte River Fly Shop (http://www.wyomingflyfishing.com/) has a great site with updated fishing reports. The sunset grill in Alcova is a picture perfect fishing dive to get a greasy burger and then get hammered after a long day of fishing!


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Tim...had I know you were up there...I would have bought you a burger at the Grill!

Might be heading back up in the next few weeks...how long you going to be up that way?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm here to April 20 to 22, then off to North Dakota (I will be on the Missouri River there.)

The overhaul here is over the first week of May for the bulk of the hands. Tons of guys will hit the river after that. Try to go before the first of May.

I'm trying to flex my time in such a manner I can turkey hunt though. :x


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Too far for me to cast from work. I bet flyguy7 could reach that far though.

North Platte River


----------



## trout (Dec 25, 2007)

dusty here is a report from the Orvis trip. Fished Lusby area yesterday with moderate success. Size and quality of fish was unreal! Talked to the guys at the Reef Shop and they mentioned Fremont Canyon....Game over, big fish after big fish. Thanks for the info had a blast!


----------



## Jeremy28 (Dec 1, 2007)

i served in casper on my mish....(back when i was a good little boy) and have to say that thats the windiest city i've ever been in.


----------

